# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Arabic Text Issue

## mikerickson

I have been working on a problem with this thread.
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...79#post1954679

The code I posted works fine in English, but all of Wali's Arabic text returns as Chr(95).

I don't know if its a language version issue or what?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you

----------

